# AC Problem



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a 2014 cruze diesel. at times my AC seem to work really well and at other times not very well and at times I thought the recirc switch was not changing anything. 

Today it quit completely, was blowing hot air and when I checked the AC compressor clutch was kicking in and out quickly like it does when it's low on refrigerant. I put the AC gauges on and everything seemed okay there so I drug out my scanner to see if there were any codes or Clues.

the body control module did show some codes but I went on to look at the data and the control functions. It did not seem to register in the data when I turn the AC switch on and or off and eventually I could not even turn it on manually. Eventually I tried the HVAC relearn procedure which surprisingly fixed my problem and the AC is blowing cold again. there are no longer any errors. However when I went back to the control section it still did not seem to work correctly with some of the switches and buttons and eventually had to do the relearn procedure again to get anything to work.

Have any of you had this issue? 

Ps I'm still not certain recirc is working properly.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This might not have anything at all to do with your issue, but just in case:

[h=1]No air from vents![/h]


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks those articles may come in handy since I may have to tear into mine also. $1,000 wow wonder how the non diy types afford any repairs. Of course tools cost a lot too.

My problem I think is different but I noticed after I got it working again I now have a very noisy blower. Sounds like some door is not closing completely. So that will probably be my next repair. Guess unhooking the battery disables air bags?


----------

